# 'quote' notification



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i use a football forum that has a similar 'likes' feature to here but on their forum you also recieve a notification when your comment has been quoted. its pretty handy when someone quotes you asking to ellaborate further/asks you a question, but if you forgot all about the post in the first place you would never get back to them if it werent for this feature.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

X2


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This will be added soon.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice 1.


----------

